# Toronto and Montreal get Apple Stores; Ottawa gets DELL Kiosk



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I couldn't believe what I saw at St. Laurent Shopping Center yesterday, a DELL Kiosk. When did DELL start opening up little mini stores? Now we definitely need an Apple Store, before the Devil takes over Ottawa.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

sherway gardens in etobicoke has a dell kiosk. don't know about other malls, since i generally dislike shopping and try to avoid malls.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Dude... we got a Dell.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

The living in Ottawa theme song:

Can't get no - Satisfaction!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Stephen Harper cheering for the Leafs at a Leafs' game in Toronto.

SHUDDERS.


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

Those little Dell Kiosks are everywhere, though. I recall there was one at Sherway Gardens in Toronto years before it got an Apple Store. They don't require near as much investment as a real store.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

It makes no sense why he was rooting for the Leafs other then he was the guest of Larry Tanenbaum, one of the honchos with the Leafs. It's odd mainly because he's from Calgary and now resides is Ottawa, so it definitely leaves some conflicting alligences.


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

modsuperstar said:


> It makes no sense why he was rooting for the Leafs other then he was the guest of Larry Tanenbaum, one of the honchos with the Leafs.


Or maybe he's a politician? Maybe its because he wants to support the home team. Who cares?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

The Dell kiosks suck anyways - you can't buy anything... you can just order it online from the kiosks. Sure you get to play with a machine, but then you're like "I want to get this one!" and they're like "Okay! 8-12 Business days!"

Not really all that great. Especially when Apple's got a stockroom full of Macs ready to sell you.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It's polite, or it's political.

He tended to stand up and clap after someone whispered something in his ear. More than once. I would imagine it's something like, "The camera just turned on us."


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

fyrefly said:


> The Dell kiosks suck anyways - you can't buy anything... you can just order it online from the kiosks. Sure you get to play with a machine, but then you're like "I want to get this one!" and they're like "Okay! 8-12 Business days!"


Oh, didn't know that, but I guess it's way too small to be able to sell anything. I didn't really stop at the kiosk, I just passed by. I did take a quick look at the LCD monitors and the XPS 700 case - not sure which is bigger the Mac Pro case or the XPS 700 case.

I did have a thought, though, when I passed it on the way back to the bus, that would be a great place to put an Apple sticker!  

Computer stores don't seem to last in that mall, anyways. The IBM shop was open for a couple of years. The Compucenter was too small of a shop, but seemed to last the longest - it finally closed a year or two ago.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Metrotown in Burnaby got a Dell kiosk too. Boo.


----------



## cavemanatlarge (Jan 30, 2004)

Can't wait to get an apple store in Ottawa. Have not seen a Dell Kiosk but have been in a store selling Dell computers in Thunder Bay. A nice place to look at computers and my boss got his Dell in a couple of days. The company also has a store in Winnipeg I believe. Can't remember it's name. Quite busy but nowhere near as busy as the Apple Store in Yorkdale.

Cheers

Caveman

P.S. I want an apple store in the Rideau Centre or the market or on Sparks street.


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

Rideau Centre would be the best place for an upcoming Apple store in Ottawa... Bayshore is a beautiful shpping centre too.... but Rideau is more central...


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Carlingwood isn't too shabby. Maybe we'll get 2?


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Carlingwood getting an Apple store. ha. That mall has the most elderly people you'll ever see in one spot.

I agree that it would be in Rideau due to it's central location.


----------



## Fasting (Jun 15, 2005)

Are there any Dell kiosks in the downtown Toronto area? I'm looking to pick up a Dell LCD and would really like too see one in action.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

A Dell kiosk. Sheesh!
And people wonder why I call this place Zero Town.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

genexxa said:


> Rideau Centre would be the best place for an upcoming Apple store in Ottawa... Bayshore is a beautiful shpping centre too.... but Rideau is more central...


Agreed. And there's a SONY store in the Rideau Centre (it's still there, isn't it?).
Although I hate to say it, I suspect Ottawa is a little small to host an Apple store.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

SoyMac said:


> Agreed. And there's a SONY store in the Rideau Centre (it's still there, isn't it?).


I think it's still there... 3rd floor on the way to the 2nd skywalk to the Bay... or up one flight of escalators and around the corner from my favourite shop in Rideau, Compusmart.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

The only good thing about Dells are the boxes they come in.


----------



## cavemanatlarge (Jan 30, 2004)

There is definately a Sony store on the third level of the Rideau Centre. I just purchased replacement earphones for my mini there.

Yeah, Compusmart is my favourite Rideau Centre store also. wish I could afford a new mac. My PB145 is a little long in the tooth. 

Cheers

Caveman


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

modsuperstar said:


> It makes no sense why he was rooting for the Leafs other ... because he's from Calgary and now resides is Ottawa, so it definitely leaves some conflicting alligences.


He grew up here (or at least went to high school in Etobicoke). I'm ashamed to admit that he went to high school, though some years earlier, just down the street from where I went to high school.

And, he's a politician. If you don't have friends anywhere other than home, why not pretend that you're down with the people in different parts of the country. He'll be cheering for Ottawa next, then Montreal, then Vancouver, and then some pee wee team on the East Coast.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Fasting said:


> Are there any Dell kiosks in the downtown Toronto area? I'm looking to pick up a Dell LCD and would really like too see one in action.


The only Dell Kiosk I know of is in Sherway Gardens, but that's nowhere near Downtown. The Eaton Centre (thankfully) doesn't have one. Plus, when I was at Sherway afew weeks ago, I didn't see any LCDs in action... just Laptops. Maybe I just wasn't paying attention 'cause it was Dell.


----------



## Akai (Sep 27, 2003)

there is a dell Kiosk at Vaughn Mills Mall.. noticed it about a month ago when i took a break from wonderland. Had LCDs, XPS, and laptops.


----------

